# Why does my tank smell?



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Woke up this morning and my tank smells pretty bad, I did a 30% water change including gravel vac, got all the little pieces of crap and left over trout (last nights dinner) out of the tank, and it still SMELLS...i tested the water and the ammonia was high (no idea why, it's at 1.0 again) and my nitrates are at 30 (long story, the tank is just finishing its cycle now) but why does my tank smell so bad? It's clean...im running a emp 400 & a whisper 60 for filtration on a 55 gallon, and a powerhead to provide current......but for the life of me i cant figure out why it smells.....does the high nitrate or ammonia give off a smell???


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

does the high nitrate or ammonia give off a smell???

yes try some carbon to reduce the smell


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

I have live plants to take out the nitrate, and a total of 4 carbon bags between the 2 filters, and the subtrate trays filled w/ an ammonia/carbon black diamon mix.......what else?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use carbon. If your tank smells there is a reason and carbon can just mask that reason. I think when you find the reason for the elavated ammonia you will find the smell. It is probably a piece of rotted food stashed somewhere.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

daaaaaan said:


> I have live plants to take out the nitrate, and a total of 4 carbon bags between the 2 filters, and the subtrate trays filled w/ an ammonia/carbon black diamon mix.......what else?
> [snapback]1068354[/snapback]​


Filtration is not that complicated. Provide enough surface area for the bacteria to populate and keep up on your water changes/tank cleanings and that is it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i agree with GG... there is a larger piece of food hiding somewhere causing the smell and ammonia spike


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aside from whats been stated, you might want to try getting a bigger filter (or to cleanse out the filter) if the problem persists. Your Ps might be creating more waste than before which your current filteration cant handle the load, cause it to smell.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Try cleaning out your tank and gravel vac it. Also do a water change. A few water quality tests wouldnt hurt


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Just a thought....if pellets are a main staple of your P's diet, sometimes certain brands can make your water somewhat smelly. I had the same problem for a while until I figured out what was causing the smell.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> Try cleaning out your tank and gravel vac it. Also do a water change. A few water quality tests wouldnt hurt
> [snapback]1069818[/snapback]​


If you'd read above, he already stated that has been done.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

take out all your deco and so a serious gravel vac...scrub your deco with a sponge(with no soap) in tankwater and then filter your syphoned water through some coffee filters and pour it back in. that method makes my 90 look like a glass of brita.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would search for a piece of food mine did that and i found food now its done stinking good luck


----------

